# Replacing Husky 55 Rancher with Stihl model.... which one?



## olsonbri (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi all!  My wife says I was good this year and says Santa will bring me a new saw.  I have a 2003 55 Rancher that runs great when it runs, but it doesn't always run, gets fussy, floods, can be hard to start, and thus I'm getting a Stihl.

I'm burning about 4+ cords/season.  

I basically scrounge for wood, be it split wood, rounds, logs, downed trees, or standing trees.  Whatever I can find.  A 24" Dia. trunk would be considered a large trunk around here.  Any suggestions as to the model I should aim for?


----------



## drz1050 (Dec 1, 2014)

Are you set on Stihl? 

If 24" is the largest you'll be cutting I'd look for a 50ish cc saw running a 18" bar.


----------



## olsonbri (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm only set on Stihl for the long term value (i think).  Kind of at the point where parts are beginning to be replaced (bar, mounts, etc).  I think if I had a Stihl I wouldn't be looking for a replacement/backup saw.  Correct me if I'm wrong!  Thanks for the spec suggestion.


----------



## Rich2343 (Dec 1, 2014)

olsonbri said:


> Hi all!  My wife says I was good this year and says Santa will bring me a new saw.  I have a 2003 55 Rancher that runs great when it runs, but it doesn't always run, gets fussy, floods, can be hard to start, and thus I'm getting a Stihl.
> 
> I'm burning about 4+ cords/season.
> 
> I basically scrounge for wood, be it split wood, rounds, logs, downed trees, or standing trees.  Whatever I can find.  A 24" Dia. trunk would be considered a large trunk around here.  Any suggestions as to the model I should aim for?


How big is. A 55 rancher. A stihl which I enjoy 460 18" bar and a24" bar . For smaller work I enjoy a limbing saw  echo  a lot cheeper and less hp's works fine. Would rather have a Stihl. Maybe old St. Nick will bring me one. Lol


----------



## olsonbri (Dec 1, 2014)

Rich2343 said:


> How big is. A 55 rancher



It's a 53cc


----------



## olsonbri (Dec 2, 2014)

Rich2343 said:


> How big is. A 55 rancher. A stihl which I enjoy 460 18" bar and a24" bar . For smaller work I enjoy a limbing saw  echo  a lot cheeper and less hp's works fine.



460?  I don't know for sure where to look, but browsing the "farm and ranch" models at stihl.com:

http://stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/farm-and-ranch-saws/


> Would rather have a Stihl. Maybe old St. Nick will bring me one. Lol



Does St. Nick have any opinion about coals in the fireplace when he comes?


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 2, 2014)

Depending on budget you could look at an MS 291 as the modern equivalent farm/ranch saw ($450-500) or MS 261 as a pro model, slightly lighter & slightly more power ($600 range).
Both should be reliable & cut all the firewood you need.


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 2, 2014)

olsonbri said:


> 460?  I don't know for sure where to look, but browsing the "farm and ranch" models at stihl.com:
> 
> http://stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/farm-and-ranch-saws/
> 
> Does St. Nick have any opinion about coals in the fireplace when he comes?



460 is a 75+cc pro saw.


----------



## olsonbri (Dec 2, 2014)

midwestcoast said:


> Depending on budget you could look at an MS 291 as the modern equivalent farm/ranch saw ($450-500) or MS 261 as a pro model, slightly lighter & slightly more power ($600 range).
> Both should be reliable & cut all the firewood you need.



Thanks midwestcoast.  I'll check out the MS 291.

I know Stihl doesn't sell online, but do you ever see sales on Stihl saws at dealers?  Just curious.  I love to deal shop, but haven't been in the saw market to know.


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 2, 2014)

Guys have some luck getting dealers to throw in goodies like oil, chains… but price is usually pretty set.


----------



## olsonbri (Dec 2, 2014)

midwestcoast said:


> Guys have some luck getting dealers to throw in goodies like oil, chains… but price is usually pretty set.



Great idea


----------



## drz1050 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'd take a good look at the Echo CS-500P as well. I have no personal experience with it- my saw is a CS590.. but have read a lot of good things, and it's light. 

Here's a thread discussing it if you feel like doing some reading:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/echo-cs-500p.172970/


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 2, 2014)

midwestcoast said:


> look at an MS 291



I was going to suggest this simply because it's a pound lighter than the 290 and I've heard nothing about them yet


----------



## Osagebndr (Dec 2, 2014)

+1 on a pro saw261/362 Stihl  or 550xp / 555 husky their worth it In the long run


----------



## Rich2343 (Dec 2, 2014)

7


olsonbri said:


> 460?  I don't know for sure where to look, but browsing the "farm and ranch" models at stihl.com:
> 
> http://stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/farm-and-ranch-saws/
> 
> Does St. Nick have any opinion about coals in the fireplace when he comes?


 the 461 is a 76.5 cc 6 hp . 16" to 32 " bar is recommended.


----------



## splitoak (Dec 2, 2014)

For your needs i would go ms261c model..if you go to your dealer can be had for bout $525 new..or just cruise the classifieds for a good used one..


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 2, 2014)

olsonbri said:


> I'm only set on Stihl for the long term value (i think).  Kind of at the point where parts are beginning to be replaced (bar, mounts, etc).  I think if I had a Stihl I wouldn't be looking for a replacement/backup saw.  Correct me if I'm wrong!  Thanks for the spec suggestion.



I think you're wrong; parts availability for Husqvarna saws is fine.   Yours is surely fixable, but maybe not worth it if you have to pay someone else to do the fixing.

In case you're confused, the Stihl 460 is nothing like the Husqvarna 460.  

Since you're concerned about long-term repairability, keep in mind that the Stihl farm and ranch saws will have clamshell engines which are more difficult/expensive to rebuild if that's ever necessary.  The same is true of the current 400-series Husqvarna's.  In your position I'd probably go for something along the lines of a Stihl 261, or a Husky 550xp or 555.  These are all well-made machines with magnesium crankcases and easily removable/replaceable cylinders.


----------



## bassJAM (Dec 2, 2014)

If you're looking into a Stihl farm/ranch saw, expect about the same quality as the 55.  Neither are bad saws, but neither are great saws either.  They're middle of the road saws that are perfect for weekend firewood work.  When they finally reach their age limit, you can rebuild them if you're handy, but if not it's probably better to sell it for parts and get a new saw rather than pay someone to fix it.

If you really want something that'll last for decades with great resale value, get a pro model saw.  For Husqvarna, the pro saws have the "XP" in the name.  For Stihls, for the most part the second number in the model will be even: 2*6*1, 3*6*2, 4*4*0, 4*6*1, etc.  Their are some exceptions though, such as the 180 which is a homeowner saw.  You'll pay more upfront for pro grade, but those saws are much easier to work on typically, they hold their value better, and they are more pleasant to run with better power/weight ratios and better anti-vibe.

From either company, I think it's unfair to say that Husqvarna is worse than Stihl, or vice versa.  Both make great saws and have good parts and dealership support.


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 2, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> If you really want something that'll last for decades with great resale value, get a pro model saw. For Husqvarna, the pro saws have the "XP" in the name.



I want to quibble with this a bit.  Husqvarna makes some saws that lack the XP designation but are very similar to ones that have it.  The 555 has a lot in common with the 562XP.  The old 365 is mostly the same as a 372XP.  In these cases the non-XP saw has different performance characteristics but the same high-quality materials and construction.


----------



## Rich2343 (Dec 2, 2014)

splitoak said:


> For your needs i would go ms261c model..if you go to your dealer can be had for bout $525 new..or just cruise the classifieds for a good used one..


Good idea Splitoak. Brings to mind some dealers have rebuilt or used in the back


----------



## bassJAM (Dec 2, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> I want to quibble with this a bit.  Husqvarna makes some saws that lack the XP designation but are very similar to ones that have it.  The 555 has a lot in common with the 562XP.  The old 365 is mostly the same as a 372XP.  In these cases the non-XP saw has different performance characteristics but the same high-quality materials and construction.



I forgot that Husky sometimes puts out those "almost pro" saws.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 2, 2014)

Yep.

545 = detuned 550XP
555 = detuned 562XP

I wouldn't hesitate in recommending any of those for your purposes.  545/16-18" or 555/20" would be my suggested configurations.

In fact, the specs for the 555 are very close to those of the venerable Stihl 361.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 2, 2014)

Every time I go to the local Husky shop I find myself drawn to the 555 . . . love the power to weight ratio . . . not loving the price tag, but it does beat out the 562XP's high price tag.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 2, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> Every time I go to the local Husky shop I find myself drawn to the 555 . . . love the power to weight ratio . . . not loving the price tag, but it does beat out the 562XP's high price tag.



+1

If I didn't already have a 361, I'd be very tempted by the 555.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 2, 2014)

Stihl, I think, is going that way with the 271 and 291 - so forget all this Husqy nonsense


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 2, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Stihl, I think, is going that way with the 271 and 291 - so forget all this Husqy nonsense



Not the same situation.  Neither of those are pro models, they're just different size farm and ranch saws.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 2, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> Not the same situation.  Neither of those are pro models, they're just different size farm and ranch saws.



I disagree.  They are those half-step-from-pro saws that you claim some of the Husqys are.


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 2, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> I disagree.  They are those half-step-from-pro saws that you claim some of the Husqys are.



Au contraire.  They are listed as farm and ranch saws on Stihl's site, and they both have plastic chassis with clamshell motors.


----------



## Osagebndr (Dec 2, 2014)

Nothing against Stihl as I also have a 361 but 271/291 aren't the same as 545/555 husky by a mile


----------



## Halligan (Dec 2, 2014)

Well since this has turned into a Stihl vs. Husqvarna debate I'll ad my .02 worth. I own 2 Husqvarna saws and I like them. We have Stihl saws at work (fire dept) so I have experience with them too. Both brands do the job but IMHO the Husqvarna saws seem more refined.

As for your Rancher not running well I ask, have you had a dealer look at it? It could need a carb tune or carb rebuild. Ethanol gas has wreaked havoc on many two stroke engines and yours may be one of them. Do you think Husqvarna bar studs are inferior to Stihl's or have you under/over tightened your bars? Don't get me wrong, both brands make great saws and so so saws. But if your issue's are owner/operator induced then brand does not matter


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 2, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> Au contraire.  They are listed as farm and ranch saws on Stihl's site, and they both have plastic chassis with clamshell motors.



No they aren't


----------



## jlightning (Dec 2, 2014)

If you want a Stihl go w/ the 361 w/ a 20" pro bar and the yellow chain (non safety chain).  You may want a smaller saw for trimming eventually...possibly a stihl 180.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 2, 2014)

jlightning said:


> If you want a Stihl go w/ the 361 w/ a 20" pro bar and the yellow chain (non safety chain).  You may want a smaller saw for trimming eventually...possibly a stihl 180.



Great saw, but the 361 hasn't been produced for the USA market since about the end of 2009.


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 2, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> No they aren't



Okay, I'm not a Stihl engineer and I've never even handled either model, but here's what I'm referring to.  Note that the "Farm and Ranch Saws" tab is highlighted on both pages from Stihl's site.  Note also  the models listed at the bottom of the IPL page.  Where are you getting your information?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 2, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> Where are you getting your information?



What information?  I don't have any information.


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 2, 2014)

I should've known.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 2, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> I should've known.



Also, I'm pretty sure in the tiny print you can see "These are way better than Husqys"


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 2, 2014)

Probably, but you have to consider the source.  The 555 IPL probably has the word "Stihl" in tiny print, preceded by a bunch of expletives.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 2, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> What information?  I don't have any information.


----------



## drz1050 (Dec 2, 2014)

lol all this talk about clam shell designs, farm/ pro saws, etc... 

Every saw Echo makes is pro grade.. just sayin. Even the 590 has a magnesium case. 


I'm not gonna say Echo can compete in the high end saws with Stihl or Husky.. they don't even make a saw larger than ~80cc. But for the 50ish cc saws? They're right there with them. 

If you need to pull a bar any larger than 24", look to spend some big loot. For 20" and under? You have some good options. 

Don't want to come off as a big fan boy, so I'll stop now. Good luck shopping.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 2, 2014)

drz1050 said:


> Every saw Echo makes is pro grade



I'm pretty sure not even Echo makes this claim, eh?


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 2, 2014)

drz1050 said:


> Every saw Echo makes is pro grade.. just sayin.



If by "pro grade" you mean magnesium crankcase and flat-bottomed cylinder, then what you are sayin' is incorrect.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 2, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> Probably, but you have to consider the source.  The 555 IPL probably has the word "Stihl" in tiny print, preceded by a bunch of expletives.



I saw that too.  I think it said: Stihl = best g_ddamn saw on the market


----------



## drz1050 (Dec 2, 2014)

What I meant by that was, they don't have all these different "homeowner" "farm/ ranch" and "pro" saws in their lineup... that just confuses things. 

Stihl saws are nice for sure, but the price is largely inflated by the name. 

edit: they do actually make that claim- "And all ECHO Chainsaws are certified to the highest level of useful life (Professional Use and not occasional use) to ensure maximum value from your investment."


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 2, 2014)

With such skills at redefining issues to one's own advantage, Echo should go into politics.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Echo has two grades of saws.  I might be wrong but it won't stop me from telling everyone.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 2, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> With such skills at redefining issues to one's own advantage, Echo should go into politics.



Agreed.  Even Husqvarna knows when they're beat.


----------



## drz1050 (Dec 2, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> If by "pro grade" you mean magnesium crankcase and flat-bottomed cylinder, then what you are sayin' is incorrect.



every saw I've considered buying from them had those... which one doesn't? 

(not doubting you, I just don't want to go check specs on all of them)


----------



## Wildo (Dec 2, 2014)

If you are looking for a good high quality pro saw for less than the other two brands by hundreds of $  DOLMAR is the only way to go


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 2, 2014)

Wildo said:


> If you are looking for *a good high quality pro saw for less than the other two brands by hundreds of $ DOLMAR* is the only way to go



I haven't found this to be the case


----------



## Wildo (Dec 2, 2014)

Get a dolmar 6100 for $525 and never look back.  Equivalent husky 562xp $750, equivalent Stihl...  I don't run Stihl so I couldn't tell ya


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 3, 2014)

Wildo said:


> Get a dolmar 6100 for $525 and never look back.



A 61cc saw rated for only a 20" bar?


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 3, 2014)

drz1050 said:


> every saw I've considered buying from them had those... which one doesn't?
> 
> (not doubting you, I just don't want to go check specs on all of them)



Just search ebay for "Echo cs cylinder" and look for the clamshells. There are plenty.


----------



## Wildo (Dec 3, 2014)

Ayuh!


----------



## Wildo (Dec 3, 2014)

If that don't flood your undies get 6400 for under $600 or a 7900 for under $800


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Dec 3, 2014)

Wildo said:


> If that don't flood your undies get 6400 for under $600 or a 7900 for under $800


 

Ever run a 6400, I had one and got rid of it, big and heavy, like Stihl MS290 but with better power.  I have a 7900 which is great power/weight but not what the OP needs.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Dec 3, 2014)

Back on track for the OP,

If money is an issue, get an $ 399 Echo CS-590, best bang for the buck.

Reasonable money, a Husky 545 or 555.

Best saw, Husky 550XP or 562XP, if you are in a cold climate get the "G" model with heated handles you won't regret it.

If you are bent on Stihl, spend big money and get the MS261.


----------



## olsonbri (Dec 3, 2014)

Halligan said:


> Well since this has turned into a Stihl vs. Husqvarna debate I'll ad my .02 worth. I own 2 Husqvarna saws and I like them. We have Stihl saws at work (fire dept) so I have experience with them too. Both brands do the job but IMHO the Husqvarna saws seem more refined.
> 
> As for your Rancher not running well I ask, have you had a dealer look at it? It could need a carb tune or carb rebuild. Ethanol gas has wreaked havoc on many two stroke engines and yours may be one of them. Do you think Husqvarna bar studs are inferior to Stihl's or have you under/over tightened your bars? Don't get me wrong, both brands make great saws and so so saws. But if your issue's are owner/operator induced then brand does not matter



My 55 Rancher troubles may very well have been operator induced.  I have switched over to no ETOH gas, but the Rancher has had the 'bad gas' in the past.  Last year, I decided to dive in and rebuild the carb.  I had never done this before.  Much to my surprise, the saw fired right up and ran great for a while, and now it starts harder.

I certainly didn't mean to make any statements regarding Husky quality.  I think it's more about getting service where I live, having a reputable business that deals Stihl.  For Husky I'd have L*owes or HD.  Not sure about Echo.

"replacement" in my title is somewhat misleading.  Its more about having that extra backup saw around if and when the time comes I need.

I'm trying to convince my wife on a pro model.  You guys made me see the boost in power/weight ratio.  I'm in my mid 40s and I think I would appreciate this advantage later on.

Thanks a bunch!  --Bri


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Dec 3, 2014)

If you are going to rebuild the carb, change out the fuel and impulse line too.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 3, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> like Stihl MS290 but with better power.



Not for nuthin' but the 290 is over a pound lighter than the 6400, and the 291 is a pound lighter than the 290.  

Just sayin'


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 3, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> If you are bent on Stihl, spend big money and get the MS261.



You must have a different program in the Cheese State - Here in WA the difference in price between Stihl and Husqy is negligible


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Dec 3, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Not for nuthin' but the 290 is over a pound lighter than the 6400, and the 291 is a pound lighter than the 290.
> 
> Just sayin'


 

Understood, but a 6400 in a pinch will pull skip chain on a 30" bar OK, think a 290 would do that satisfactorily?  It's still big and bulky for a 60cc class saw.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Dec 3, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> You must have a different program in the Cheese State - Here in WA the difference in price between Stihl and Husqy is negligible


 

Stihl dealers won't discount a dime, my Husky dealer is great regarding prices.  For example, 20" Tsumura bars for $40, $46 for 24".  I paid $529 for a 550XPG.


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 3, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> 20" Tsumura bars for $40, $46 for 24"



I've got to make a trip to Wisconsin.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 3, 2014)

What are you going to do with the 55?


----------



## Halligan (Dec 3, 2014)

olsonbri said:


> I certainly didn't mean to make any statements regarding Husky quality.  I think it's more about getting service where I live, having a reputable business that deals Stihl.  For Husky I'd have L*owes or HD.  Not sure about Echo.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!  --Bri




Having dealer support is key. I'm lucky enough to have nearby dealers for both Husqvarna, Stihl, and even Dolmar. Go with Stihl.


----------



## olsonbri (Dec 3, 2014)

Getting closer.  I like the Stihl 261 for $619.  BUT:  Is it really worth the extra $150 to go pro over the 291 ($469) for the above reasons already stated?  Seems like a bigger discrepancy in price than other reports I've seen.


----------



## olsonbri (Dec 3, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> If you are going to rebuild the carb, change out the fuel and impulse line too.



Did that & replaced the filter too


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 3, 2014)

olsonbri said:


> Getting closer.  I like the Stihl 261 for $619.  BUT:  Is it really worth the extra $150 to go pro over the 291 ($569) for the above reasons already stated?  Seems like a bigger discrepancy in price than other reports I've seen.



Better check your math there.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Dec 3, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> I've got to make a trip to Wisconsin.


 

I didn't say my pusher, errr dealer is in Wisconsin did I?  I drive a ways to get prices like this.


----------



## Osagebndr (Dec 3, 2014)

Awesome prices bandit! To the op check out the price on a new carb probably not much difference than a kit if not just get the carb and spare yourself some time and get the fuel and other lines . If you can't get good info from this post hang it up lol


----------



## aansorge (Dec 3, 2014)

Save yourself a bunch of money and get this...http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/tls/4780739143.html


----------



## olsonbri (Dec 3, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> Better check your math there.



Sorry about that... 291 = $469 not $569.  So the difference between the 2 is still $150.


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 3, 2014)

olsonbri said:


> Sorry about that... 291 = $469 not $569.  So the difference between the 2 is still $150.


"worth it" has different meanings to everyone. If you just flat can't afford it then no, it's not worth it.  If you have the money then I'd say it certainly is.  
Honestly I haven't run a 261 or 291, but have run a couple 290's and have plenty of time with a 260 and the difference is worth $150 if I were buying new.


----------



## olsonbri (Dec 3, 2014)

midwestcoast said:


> "worth it" has different meanings to everyone. If you just flat can't afford it then no, it's not worth it.  If you have the money then I'd say it certainly is.
> Honestly I haven't run a 261 or 291, but have run a couple 290's and have plenty of time with a 260 and the difference is worth $150 if I were buying new.



Cool beans.  Maybe that was a dumb question... it is what it is.  We'll go with the 261.  Dealer said he'd throw in a chain.  Appreciate all the replies.


----------



## olsonbri (Dec 4, 2014)

Osagebndr said:


> Awesome prices bandit! To the op check out the price on a new carb probably not much difference than a kit if not just get the carb and spare yourself some time and get the fuel and other lines . If you can't get good info from this post hang it up lol



It's just a bit hard to start right now.  I want to keep it as a backup saw.  Main reason:  I missed 2-3 good scores of free hardwood, and lots of it, in the past due to not being able to get my Husky to fire.  Fuel filter okay, plug is good, got spark,... oh it wanted to fire, it's dead... wait 15 mins, try again... Then it runs great until I need to stop cutting and clear some limbs away, and there you have it, it won't fire.  Wait, try again and see, time goes by. 

Bottom line, I'm not a mechanic but I don't mind tinkering around. The carb rebuild definitely helped.  So another day of frustration comes and  it's $40-50 spent at the shop cause I didn't feel like messing with it.  I confident I can start it now, but I'd rather have it as a backup to a more reliable saw.  In my mind I compare this experience with my troy-built weed-eater I've had for 10+ years and NEVER had an issue except for running out of twine )

One thing I've learned about scrounging and an opportunity for free wood is get it while it's free because if you wait it will likely cease to exist.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 4, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> Stihl dealers won't discount a dime, my Husky dealer is great regarding prices.  For example, 20" Tsumura bars for $40, $46 for 24".  I paid $529 for a 550XPG.



The Stihl dealers here pretty routinely knock 10% off pro-saws.  I bought a 440 in 2011 and with the 10% off (about $95) it brought in to within $40 of the 372xp.  



Firewood Bandit said:


> Understood, but a 6400 in a pinch will pull skip chain on a 30" bar OK, think a 290 would do that satisfactorily? It's still big and bulky for a 60cc class saw.



The 290 oiler wouldn't keep up even if it could, and, it's no bigger and no bulkier than any other non-pro 56cc saw, and half the price.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 4, 2014)

olsonbri said:


> Is it really worth the extra $150 to go pro over the 291 ($469)



IMO, no.  The 291, being a pound lighter than the 290, addresses the main complaint about the 290.  

Also, all the talk about the clamshell engines is a little over blown.  The clamsell engined 290 was as reliable as a hammer and I have no doubt the 291 will be too.


----------



## olsonbri (Dec 4, 2014)

If one should google images "clamshell engine", it would be pretty clear as to why all the confusion as to what a clamshell engine is!  I've been looking around this evening and read a little, but need the hands-on-experience I guess (??)

https://www.google.com/search?q=clamshell engine&client=firefox-a&hs=1l7&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=sb&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=BAmAVNvDD4KQyAToy4LQAQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1920&bih=969


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 4, 2014)

olsonbri said:


> but need the hands-on-experience I guess



I ran a 290 very hard for 8+ years with virtually no maintenance - I had the air filter off twice.  It ran perfectly the entire time and is still running perfectly to this day. The only thing I ever replaced was chains.


----------



## 7acres (Dec 4, 2014)

Osagebndr said:


> +1 on a pro saw261/362 Stihl  or 550xp / 555 husky their worth it In the long run



I took the "spend the money once" approach on my two Stihl pro saws. No regrets. They give me zero grief. 362 + 150 make a great little set. 

I'm so fond of them I store them in separate buildings for fear that if I got broken into I'd hate to lose everything.


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 4, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Also, all the talk about the clamshell engines is a little over blown.



From the average user's perspective, I agree.  I suspect the bad rep comes from people who have to work on them, since a top-end rebuild is a much bigger PITA than on split case / flat-bottomed cylinder saw.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 4, 2014)

In my opinion it's cost prohibitive to have ANY work done on a chainsaw that isn't covered under warranty. Even on a pro model saw you can easily hit half the cost of a new one with the right dealer service department.


----------



## Boil&Toil (Dec 4, 2014)

My MS290 (w/18" bar) has been very little trouble. ~5 years in it needed a new fuel line; other than that, it's fuel mix, bar oil and sharp chains, and it's started every time without a fuss until that fuel line broke, and every time since then after it got fixed. I don't cut anywhere near enough to justify a pro saw (then again, when I bought it, it was $300 and the pro saws were $5-600, so it sounds like prices have come up a tad on the "ranch" models while staying more or less similar for the "pro" models.) My Stihl Dealer is a Husky dealer, too, which should make a few brand-loyalist heads explode.  Mind you, I rather suspect that having the original saw professionally rebuilt (rather than a self-rebuild of the carb that you were surprised about it firing up after) would be the best bang for the buck option, really, unless it's totally clapped out - it's not a non-rebuildable piece of crap like my Homelite XL.

Fine - rebuilt by my saw guy, or one like him, not Danno77's dealer, I guess.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 4, 2014)

My 290 was built like a tank and reliable.  The problem was that it also weighed like a tank for its power. 

346XP (50cc edition) had essentially the same power (3.7 hp vs 3.8 hp 290), better antivibration (springs vs rubber spacers), quicker throttle response, faster chain speed (linear feet), and was TWO POUNDS LIGHTER.  I'm not saying the 290 doesn't have its place, but it was decades old technology when it was the "best selling" Stihl saw.  For less than $100 more (at the time), one could do much better and get more up to date technology.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Dec 5, 2014)

I agree with TreePointer.  The two pounds difference between a 290 and 346XP is misleading.  Once your run it the difference is exponential in how much better the saw handles in your hands and how fast the 346 accelerates and decelerates.  The Stihl's seem to take forever for the chain to stop. 

Several of my friends have 290's and I still talk to them.


----------



## Osagebndr (Dec 5, 2014)

Never owned a husky but I am looking at a 372xp for some of the biggins I get


----------



## olsonbri (Dec 6, 2014)

I would NEVER add fuel to the fire, but I have a question:  Has the reputation of Husky been compromised by contracting w/ L*wes and other box stores?  (as opposed to Stihl, whom restrict their retail sales to dealers at set prices)


----------



## Wildo (Dec 6, 2014)

olsonbri said:


> I would NEVER add fuel to the fire, but I have a question:  Has the reputation of Husky been compromised by contracting w/ L*wes and other box stores?  (as opposed to Stihl, whom restrict their retail sales to dealers at set prices)


For some people I would dare say yes, but if you go to your dealer for all your outdoor power equipment I would say no since dealers tend to stock the higher end models instead of the more disposable ones.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't think so.  I think most people don't really think about anything.  Also, the good Husqys are dealer only.


----------



## missedbass (Dec 6, 2014)

olsonbri said:


> Getting closer.  I like the Stihl 261 for $619.  BUT:  Is it really worth the extra $150 to go pro over the 291 ($469) for the above reasons already stated?  Seems like a bigger discrepancy in price than other reports I've seen.


 I compared the 271 ($399) with the 261. For my needs the 271 was a deal for me and has been trouble free. the 261 is a great saw- enjoy!


----------

